# weird/random question about airports and birth control



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a really random question about airport security these days and birth control, specifically Nuva Ring. I am going to Key West Saturday, the same day and time I need to put my Nuvaring back in; therefore, I will need to have it either in my purse to put in while on the plane, or I will put in in early (but that will mess me up so i want to avoid that if possible). My questions stem from these two scenerios:

I get my Nuvaring directly from Planned Parenthood, so I have no proof of prescription to my name on the package. if I have it in my purse to bring on the plane, won't this raise suspicion? On the other hand, if I put the ring in early, and I do the body xray scan thing, won't they see the nuvaring IN me and suspect something??? I have visions of a male airport worker seeing my scan and seeing the nuvaring in then being questioned because he doesn't know what a nuvaring is!!

I know I sound crazy, but with airport security these days, you never know!

thank you for any insight you can provide!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 10, 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem, honestly, though if you are that concerned (and, again, you shouldn't be), it may be worth it to check a bag or to mail your device ahead.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you! I'd like to avoid checking the bag since I need to put it in while on the plane, and I'd feel a little odd mailing that to a hotel in Key West before I arrive haha! maybe I will go straight to the top and call the airport? ahhhhh I feel so clueless!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 10, 2012)

I think you're worrying about it too much. From what I've read on the TSA website (about medication) it's fine just keep it in a clear zip-loc bag if you're not going to wear it.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/editorial_1059.shtm


----------



## calexxia (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I'd like to avoid checking the bag since I need to put it in while on the plane, and I'd feel a little odd mailing that to a hotel in Key West before I arrive haha! maybe I will go straight to the top and call the airport? ahhhhh I feel so clueless!


 Frankly, as someone who travels frequently, I think you're making a much bigger deal of it than necessary. I've never been questioned about any type of contraceptive, especially when it's in the packaging and in my carry-on.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you're worrying about it too much. From what I've read on the TSA website (about medication) it's fine just keep it in a clear zip-loc bag if you're not going to wear it.
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/editorial_1059.shtm


Thanks zadi! Oh I KNOW i'm worrying over it too much. I am terrified of flying, so i think my mind is trying to worry about everything else instead! Thanks for taking the time to post this link for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frankly, as someone who travels frequently, I think you're making a much bigger deal of it than necessary. I've never been questioned about any type of contraceptive, especially when it's in the packaging and in my carry-on.


yeah I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill. Thank you for putting me at ease!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 11, 2012)

I think it's great that our ladies here can answer questions about all sorts of things, there's always someone online here that knows a thing or two about whatever it is we're worrying about at the moment.  

I didn't even really think about the x-ray scanners at TSA picking up contraceptives, it's kinda creepy to think about them seeing inside of us, although I don't have a problem with nudity or them seeing my outline or even my body but I'm just kind of free like that, the people who see you are in a different area, it's just weird to think of it like an x-ray that can see inside of us, that's what weirds me out for some reason.  I have an Implanon (the European counterpart of Norplant, it might be available in the States now for all I know, I got mine in England) in my arm and I suppose they can see it in my scans.  I go through the airport at least 7 times a year and usually through Miami which is a major hub with the machines on both lines at my gate now.  I'm just happy that these people are keeping us safe and thank them for their service as I go through, I'm sure they get a lot more irritated looks than thank yous, they always look surprised that I took the time to thank them.  Another tip, long skirts while comfy tend to get you patted down more.  A TSA lady once told me that she'd have to pat me down because of my Indian peasant style wrap skirt and I said, "Oh, I'm wearing little shorts underneath, I can lift it for you" and she said, "No!  Please don't touch your skirt!"  Ha ha.  I guess that shows how helpful I try to be, what was I thinking - talking about lifting my skirt in public, too funny.  I was just going to lift it to the knees, but still!

If you don't want to have to deal with the embarrassment of your ring possibly being taken out of your bag and asked about (which I can't really imagine happening, but stranger things have happened I suppose) and were planning on putting it in on the plane, maybe you could put it in in the airport bathroom before you go through TSA?  Not the most pleasant place, airport bathrooms, jeez, the things we women have to do . . .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd imagine that the guys who work at TSA have seen all sorts of things that have been inserted/modified/added to the human body.  New hips, breast implants, surgical pins, all sorts of stuff.  Now you've made me curious, I'll have to google it.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2012)

Having no experience with the contraceptive, I'm curious, is it a rigid plastic, hard plastic or other material? I imagine if it's the body scanners are like conventional x-ray machines would it even show up if it's plastic?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 11, 2012)

Nuvaring is JUST plastic, which is why I felt there would be very little concern. However, since the scanners can show breast implants, it isn't inconceivable that a NuvaRing could show up. Just as an Instead softcup could.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2012)

Interesting to know. I'm not now kind of curious to know what it looks like on a scanner.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, I found some info about ladies going through the full body scanners with menstrual cups and not being hassled at all about it and the NuvaRing is very similar to that, 2 inches by 2 inches of flexible plastic.  A few were asked what it was (the menstrual cup) when it went through in their purse but they had fun with it, jokingly teasing the TSA guy and were very clear about what it was, one just lifted her eyebrows like, "I dare you to ask me what that is" and the guy sheepishly put it back.  It can't be fun having to go through other peoples' intimate items to keep us safe, I'm happy that they do their job but man it could be a hard job some days with everyone in a rush and a lot of people not really happy about all the extra security precautions.  Kudos to those on the front lines keeping travelers safe!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting to know. I'm not kind of curious to know what it looks like on a scanner.


 No different from a lap band, just in a different part of the anatomy.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2012)

They are trained to spot suspicious items that may be a weapon or part of a weapon.  They aren't going to question too much else that can lead to embarrassment of the traveller as it only causes problems for everyone concerned.


----------

